# [H]  A Link to the Past



## Raghos (9. Dezember 2012)

Seid gegrüßt, Wanderer!

Unsere kleine Gemeinschaft "A Link to the Past" ist auf der Suche nach tatkräftigen und gewillten Mitstreitern, die das Abenteuer suchen und vor allem nicht vor einer Zeitreise zurückschrecken. Wir wandeln in vergangenen Tagen, um alte Gefahren zu beseitigen, geheimnisvolle Rätsel zu entschlüsseln und längst vergessen geglaubte Schätze wieder zu entdecken. Wir sind ein bunter Haufen, der zur Zeit unter der Entdeckung dieses neuen Kontinenten - Pandamoria, oder so ähnlich - leiden muss. Viele unserer Abenteurer zog es zuletzt in die Ferne und wir haben leider wenig Hoffnung, dass sie alsbald wiederkehren werden. Dennoch: Ein harter Kern ist geblieben und möchte diese Gemeinschaft zu 'neuen alten' Ufern führen.

Wenn Ihr also, so wie wir, die Geschichte neu schreiben wollt, stets auf der Jagd nach Ruhm, Ehre und natürlich Artefakten längst vergangener Zeiten seid, dann meldet euch einfach in unseren Hallen (*klick*) oder schickt uns in Azeroth direkt einen Briefraben, möglichst an unseren edlen Meister Yevan oder Offizier Raghos.

"A Link to the Past" freut sich auf Euer Erscheinen in unseren Hallen oder einen Brief von Euch.

Freundlichste Grüße

R.


----------



## Raghos (17. Dezember 2012)

Grüße ...

Wir sind noch immer auf der Suche nach tatkräftigen, motivierten Streitern. (Keine Angst: Wir sind zwar auf einem RP-Server, aber RP ist absolut keine Pflicht bei uns, und wird tatsächlich sehr wenig betrieben  ) 

Wir freuen uns nach wie vor auf euer Erscheinen in unseren Hallen (KLICK).

Freundlichst

R.


----------



## Raghos (26. Dezember 2012)

*push* ^^ ...

immer noch eifrige, tapfere Mitstreiter gesucht

Zwar wachsen wir stetig, aber ein paar wagemutige Krieger, Magier, Hexer oder Schurken (oder jedwede andere Klasse  ) können wir immer gebrauchen 

Freundlichst

R.


----------



## Raghos (8. Januar 2013)

Grüße!

Wir wachsen weiter, doch können, gierig wie wir sind, einfach nicht genug bekommen! Also, all ihr wackeren, abenteuerlustigen, freundlichen, lustigen, mutigen, ängstlichen, also ALL IHR Heldinnen und Helden: Schließt euch uns an!!!

Freundlichst - und auch mit verspäteten allerschönsten Neujahrsgrüßen

R.


----------



## Raghos (15. Januar 2013)

Uuuuuuund *zack* ... wieder weiter oben ^^


----------



## wildgans7 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

zu welchen Zeiten kann man denn mal jemanden aus der Gilde erreichen?
Hatte mir einen Char erstellt und dachte schon ich hätte einen ausversehen auf einem falschen Server erstellt weil ich niemanden von euch online sah,aber ich war auf "Die Aldor/Hordenseite" 

Bevor ich mich bei euch bewerbe,hätte ich nähmlich einige Fragen,ansonsten wäre ich gerne dabei.Oder kommt ihr vielleicht nur zu den Raidzeiten online,wenn dem so ist dann sagt mir wann die sind ,dann kann ich vorab mal mit jemandem quasseln.^^

Ahso,ich war zu sittlichen Zeiten auf eurem Server online,so gegen 18-20Uhr.


----------



## Raghos (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo ...

vielen Dank für Dein Interesse und ein riesen "Entschuldigung", dass ich erst jetzt hier antworte  ... Also normalerweise bin ich täglich immer mal zumindest kurz on, kann aber sein, dass wir uns dann verpasst hatten  ... Für Fragen, schau doch mal auf unserer Seite nach, vlt ergeben sich dann schon ein paar Antworten => A Link to the Past

MfG

R.

PS: Wir freuen uns stets über neue Mitstreiter, also schaut doch gern auf der oben genannten Seite einfach mal vorbei


----------



## Raghos (4. Februar 2013)

Nabend, ihr alle!

In den letzten Tagen sind weitere wagemutge Streiter zu uns gestoßen und wir konnten gestern "das kleine" Anh'Qiraj erfolgreich bestreiten! Doch von neuen, netten, Abenteurerinnen und Abenteurern können wir einfach nicht genug haben! Also: Besucht unser Forum und hinterlasst eine Bewerbung! Hier der Link (to the Past) 

Bis dahin, freundlichst und im Namen von A Link to the Past

Raghos


----------



## Raghos (11. Februar 2013)

_Ärmel hochkrempel und Thema schiiiiiiiiieb !!!_

So,

alles Wissenswerte gibt es weiter oben 

Freundlichst

R.


----------



## Raghos (18. Februar 2013)

*push*

Sooo ... Und wieder sind wir am gestrigen Sonntag erfolgreich unterwegs gewesen. Es würde uns aber dennoch freuen DICH bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen  ... Nochmal ein kurzer Abriss:

Wir sind eine Lvl-Stop-Gilde mit derzeitigem Stop auf 60, d.h. wir kümmern uns zur Zeit (noch) um den Classic-Content. Wir sind eine nette kleine Gilde, die stets auf der Suche nach ebenso netten, motivierten (nicht ÜBERmotiviert!!!) Mitstreitern, die ihr Glück nochmal in der Vergangenheit suchen wollen! Auch wenn wir auf "Die Aldor" angesiedelt sind: Bei uns spielt kaum jmd RP, zumindest nicht im Normalfall, aber hin und wieder machen wir kleinere Events, die dann auch n bisschen RP-mäßiger ... 

Schau doch einfach mal auf unserer Seite (*klick*), falls wir dein Interesse zumindest ein wenig wecken konnten!

Bis dahin,

Raghos


----------



## Raghos (4. März 2013)

*push*


----------



## Raghos (11. März 2013)

*pushed again*


----------



## Raghos (27. März 2013)

_Ein kleiner, grüner Hexer schlurft frisch rasiert um die Ecke, räuspert sich kurz - wartet - räuspert sich etwas lauter - wartet ... Niemand scheint ihn zu hören ... Er dreht sich um und kritzelt etwas auf einen Zettel, den er auch flux an das nächste Schwarze Brett hämmert. Auf diesem Zettel steht geschrieben:
_
"Hört, hört! Seht, seht!

Mutige Wandersleut', kommt und leset dies: Die Gemeinschaft "A Link to the Past" hat sich entschlossen zweierlei zu unternehmen! 
*Erstens: Man wird in nächster Zukunft einen Schritt vorwärts in der Geschichte Azeroths tun, das Dunkle Portal durchschreiten und in die Scherbenwelt vordringen.* 
Des Zweiteren: Man hat sich entschlossen, noch mehr abenteuerlustiges Volk aufzunehmen. Sei es nun Weiblein oder Männlein! JEDER sei willkommen geheißen in den Heiligen Hallen dieser freundlichen Gemeinschaft, die sich da nennt "A Link to the Past". Also AUF AUF, mut'ger Wandersmann (oder -frau)! Auf zu neuen, alten Taten! Schließet Euch denen an, die noch willens sind dem Alten zu begegnen. Ihr werdet freudig erwartet in diesen Hallen !!!

i.A. R."

_Der kleine, grüne Hexer kehrt dem etwas verdutzt glotzendem Gevölk den Rücken und schlurft von dannen ... _


----------

